# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 > سوال: اتصال به دیتابیس اکسس با vb6 از راه دور

## saminco

سلام دوستان بنده می خوام یک برنامه طراحی در vb6 طراحی کنم که از طریق اینترنت یا ipثابت یا هر راه دیگری به یک دیتابیس اکسس بصورت شبکه متصل باشه و ساده ترین اعمال insert و update و delete  رو روش انجام بده . لطفا راهنماییم بفرمائید


فرض بفرمائید برنامه در خونه اجرا میشه و میخواد ی رکوردی رو در دیتابیس مغازتون به جدول اضافه کنه

----------


## isaac23

سلام یه هاست ویندوزی بگیر و خیلی راحت باهاش برنامه های انلاین بنویس

اصفهان هاست یه سر بزنید مشکلت حل میشه

و یا راه دیگه نرم افزار رو روی سرور نصب کنی و بعد با ریموت دسکتاپ به سرور وصل بشی و با اون نرم افزار کار بکنی این هم شدنی هست ..

----------


## peylux

دقیقا سوال بنده هم هست

----------

